# THC producing throu glass



## Klaus-Auge (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have a pot plant this summer for the first time. There's no way for me to do it indoor, so i put it on the balcoony, which is closeable with glass windows (just like a wintergarden). I thought its pretty good, because its very warm and sunny all summer.

Now a friend of mine said, that he read somewhere that a marijuana plant doesnt produce the THC (i hope its the same abbreviation in english) if the sunshine comes thru glass, which would make the plant pretty worhtless.

Can someone tell me if its true?

thx


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 6, 2005)

Glass absorbs light. Light that comes through will be low in the spectrums that the plant needs. It will grow but not as good as it can. It will still make THC, the buds wont be as big, or potent and it might stretch alot even though it has full on sunshine. But it should be fine. Just make sure you cant see it from a neighboring house or apartment. Or by someone on the ground.


----------

